# Baking Soda/ Sodium Bicarbonate



## BigBob (Apr 26, 2018)

I have been telling people about the benefits of Sodium Bicarbonate for years. I started researching when I had Gout many years ago. Besides it is very benefitial to the kidneys. As little as 1/2 teaspoon at night before bed.
I found that I have Rheumatoid arthritis. It flares up now and then. Baking soda has helped immensely. Almost immediate relief from strange random aches and pains.
This study although not perfect is reassuring.

https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-04/mcog-dbs042418.php


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder if this could help with my IBS. Thanks for the link.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for posting. I have been meaning to start using SB. Such an easy thing to add in with lots of potential benefits.


----------



## SURGE (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I have never used it but have heard it is good. I might try it out.


----------



## kathy (May 7, 2018)

Is sodium bicarbonate same as baking soda..can I use the baking soda (that I use for baking) for oral treatment?


----------



## BigBob (May 7, 2018)

kathy said:


> Is sodium bicarbonate same as baking soda..can I use the baking soda (that I use for baking) for oral treatment?


Yes. Exactly the same. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (May 7, 2018)

Couple spoonfulls of baking soda in a small glass of water kills heartburn almost immediately also, tastes like holy ass but the shit works.


----------



## BigBob (May 7, 2018)

srd1 said:


> Couple spoonfulls of baking soda in a small glass of water kills heartburn almost immediately also, tastes like holy ass but the shit works.


It's the only thing that changes The PH in the body. As little as 1/2 a teaspoon. They gave it to candidates for dialysis and after 1 year of sodium bicarbonate none of the patients needed dialysis. Pretty amazing. 
But still tastes like Ass.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BG (May 8, 2018)

WOW!!! Never heard of this.  For my joints i have been using omega, glucosamine, and tumeric.. amazing benifit to me and my girlfriend. but she can no longer use the omega because of burping and stomach issues. I will give this a try. THanks a lot


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

Been popular by competition athletes for decades . Great for sports endurance etc. I believe some companies combine in their creatine pwo powders .


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

http://easacademy.org/research-news/article/effects-of-creatine-on-sprinters#bmb=1

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/23254493/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.anabolicmen.com/sodium-bicarbonate-testosterone/amp/

Just google there’s loads of links


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

Sodium bicarb is an old school supplement, nothing fancy, that when consumed, is able to increase blood carbonate levels (and hence pH) and buffer against fatigue from exercise induced acid build up. It is an extracellular buffer and works outside of the cells, in the blood.

If you check many preworkout supps you may actually find that it’s part of the ingredients.


----------



## Sully (May 10, 2018)

ATTENTION! WARNING! WARNING! DANGER!

DO NOT mix 2 teaspoons of baking soda with your preworkout! This results in a handheld, explosive preworkout geyser that will drench everything within 20 feet of you with a stinky, eye burning, liquid mess. Ask me how I found this out.


----------



## BigBob (May 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> ATTENTION! WARNING! WARNING! DANGER!
> 
> DO NOT mix 2 teaspoons of baking soda with your preworkout! This results in a handheld, explosive preworkout geyser that will drench everything within 20 feet of you with a stinky, eye burning, liquid mess. Ask me how I found this out.


Come on do tell. I think I've got an idea!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2018)

Cuz I did it this morning. Threw everything into a shaker bottle, closed the lid and started shaking. 10 seconds later the lid blew open, directly into my eyes, while I was standing in the middle of the living room! It continued to spew a pressurized stream of foamy preworkout for the next 15 seconds as I stumbled blindly into the kitchen, and finally tossed the bottle into the sink just as it emptied itself. 

It took me the better part of an hour to clean it all up. Everything is covered in a spray of preworkout. The carpet, the walls, the ceiling, the ceiling fans, the kitchen cabinets, every appliance in the kitchen, the hardwood floors, literally fucking everything got sprayed with it. The only way I could have made a bigger mess would have been to bring the garden hose into the house and spray everything down. It was like mixing Diet Coke and Mentos in your living room. 

Needless to say, I am not happy with myself.


----------



## BigBob (May 11, 2018)

Sully said:


> Cuz I did it this morning. Threw everything into a shaker bottle, closed the lid and started shaking. 10 seconds later the lid blew open, directly into my eyes, while I was standing in the middle of the living room! It continued to spew a pressurized stream of foamy preworkout for the next 15 seconds as I stumbled blindly into the kitchen, and finally tossed the bottle into the sink just as it emptied itself.
> 
> It took me the better part of an hour to clean it all up. Everything is covered in a spray of preworkout. The carpet, the walls, the ceiling, the ceiling fans, the kitchen cabinets, every appliance in the kitchen, the hardwood floors, literally fucking everything got sprayed with it. The only way I could have made a bigger mess would have been to bring the garden hose into the house and spray everything down. It was like mixing Diet Coke and Mentos in your living room.
> 
> Needless to say, I am not happy with myself.


Better than I imagined!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2018)

I actually wish someone had been recording it, because it would for sure have gone viral. In hindsight, it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

So your mixing the baking soda with water and it’s helping with Gerd ? I’ve been using apple cider vinigar


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 8, 2018)

I was under the impression baking soda helped the absorption of creatine?


----------



## BigBob (Jun 8, 2018)

Foxman101 said:


> So your mixing the baking soda with water and it’s helping with Gerd ? I’ve been using apple cider vinigar


Either works depending on circumstances. Acv will cause the body to stop acid production. Baking soda will stop acid instantly but the body will make acid soon after. Baking soda is also a good anti inflammatory and great for the kidneys. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jun 8, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Baking soda is also a good anti inflammatory and great for the kidneys.




...just a wee amount though, don't overdo it. too much can create an imbalance known as metabolic alkalosis. according to the life extension July 2017mag article no optimal dosing for oral sodium bicarbonate has been established.

worsening hypertension from sodium can occur as well as edema, arterial calcification and maybe even heart failure. so don't gulp this stuff down like it's a cure all. bicarbonate makes phosphate less soluble and this may promote calcium phosphate build up in arterial blood vessel walls.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 8, 2018)

Lon Chaney said:


> ...just a wee amount though, don't overdo it. too much can create an imbalance known as metabolic alkalosis. according to the life extension July 2017mag article no optimal dosing for oral sodium bicarbonate has been established.
> 
> worsening hypertension from sodium can occur as well as edema, arterial calcification and maybe even heart failure. so don't gulp this stuff down like it's a cure all. bicarbonate makes phosphate less soluble and this may promote calcium phosphate build up in arterial blood vessel walls.


True. 1/2 teaspoon at night. I never use more than that. Moderation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Either works depending on circumstances. Acv will cause the body to stop acid production. Baking soda will stop acid instantly but the body will make acid soon after. Baking soda is also a good anti inflammatory and great for the kidneys.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



If you need instant relief from heartburn, baking soda can help.


----------

